# Anyone with DP from Toronto, Canada?



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been suffering with chronic DP for the past year. I have had to be hospitalized a few times for it, as the OCD and anxiety which are comorbid have become very frightening. I have tried many different medications, but none have helped.

I was wondering if there is anyone out there from the Toronto area who also suffers from DP. I think it would be a relief to meet someone who can relate to what I am going through.

Thanks.

Philip.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am.
Lets meet!!!

Give me the time and place and I will be there.
Let's do it.
I have meet one other person who _had_ DPD in Toronto.

Let's go!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Still waiting


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Over here


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Its me in the poke a dot(sp) bikini and high heals


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am getting cold and a funny man is staring at me!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Its OK. I sprayed him with mase and ran away.
I will contact you when I feel safe.
One of my boobs popped out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Mark has sheboobs! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Go meet Mark!!

Him and my friend met in Toronto Starbucks? And video called me from their lap top! Great fun from great people, you have nohting to lose!! x


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Mark,

Thanks for responding....I think it would be totally cool to meet up. How are you with going out....me, I have complete agoraphobia, and am pretty much housebound, so meeting people for me is tricky...but lets try to work something out.

What area of T.O are you in?

You got MSN or e-mail?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

suggestion if u dint mind me butting in, i had agrophobia too, can u guys organise video chat over msn first? just an idea x


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

hello robsy.......that's not a bad idea....but i dont have a webcam ): is there some other way to do a video chat?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

no  start off with a phone conversation first? id do that definately then when u feel ready then meet!!  x


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, another good idea Robsy... Do you know if Mark has MSN? Or do you, or anyone on here? I'm looking for as many people to chat with as possible...Also, do you know of any other online communities for DP, maybe facebook or something....? thanks 

Wow, I just read one of mark's postings, and it was very inspiring. I hope to hear back from you, man!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yeh i have msn, aim, and facebook, would love for u to be part of the facebook cause for dp?? hit me up with your email address and i ll invite you xx


----------



## ShiftyCat (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm from kingston, ON


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hehe, close enough....

Nice city there, too....

Feel free to send me a message, if you want to chat/ MSN whatever....


----------

